

Artistic, high-resolution desktop wallpapers - noaharc
http://www.caedes.net/

======
dryicerx
A beautiful desktop does not directly make your more productive, having a nice
workspace does have a impact.

Another source for high resolution wallpaper goodness.
[http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/downloads/date/any/?...](http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/downloads/date/any/?promo=disabled)

------
cubedice
Apparently I don't have enough karma to flag this, so I'll just complain
loudly.

 _shouts_ Desktop wallpapers? Really?

------
viggity
There are some nice photos on this site, but I think there is a lot junk that
looks like it was created at the turn of the decade.

I'm a big fan of interface-lift.com and mandolux.com for my dual screen
wallpapers. Sometimes I'll grab stuff from wikipedia's photo of the day.

